# how do you convert a dat file to jpeg??



## PepperJack (May 30, 2005)

I recently rec'vd a couple attachements from a family member. Turns out only one of the two would open, the jpeg old family photo. 
Maybe before I wonder how to convert the file I should ask--
could the dat file be something other than another photo? 
Thanx


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be almost anything.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

As John said, it could be almost anything. Often .dat files are comma delimited and contain ASCII format. Thos can usually be opened in Word or Notepad.


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

Better contact the family member and ask what the dat file is! 

That or you could open it in notepad and see if anyone recognized it.

I doubt its a picture - seems strange that they would send 1 picture in jpeg and hide others in a dat file.


----------



## jackdalad2k4 (Mar 28, 2006)

To be honest i dont think its a picture usually when sending two files the same e.g. 2 pics they will be sent under same program e.g. jpeg its more likely to be a letter or other word processed item


----------



## jackdalad2k4 (Mar 28, 2006)

any1 gonna reply to me


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

jackdalad2k4 said:


> any1 gonna reply to me


Why would we reply to you? It's not your thread.


----------

